# PubMed- [Irritable bowel syndrome: diagnosis/treatment efficiency issues]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*[Irritable bowel syndrome: diagnosis/treatment efficiency issues]*

Eksp Klin Gastroenterol. 2008;(1):90-5

Authors:

PMID: 19145859 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

